# bandsaw box prices



## woodkiller

I was wondering how much to sell bandsaw boxes for? I know that the cost of material can vary greatly, Just wanted to get an idea. Thanks


----------



## hObOmOnk

Not enough information about your reputation, quality, designs, target market, marketing skills, venue, etc.
Materials doesn't have much to do with it unless the above criteria are missing.


----------



## richgreer

I've seen bandsaw boxes that are incredibly well done, I've seen bandsaw boxes that are very poorly done and I've seen just about every in between. There is a tremendous variation in the quality. If you have the skill to consistently produce high quality bandsaw boxes I believe this is one product that you can make some money on (i.e. cover the cost of your material and make a handsome amount for your labor). If your skills are only average, don't bother.


----------



## woodkiller

I was just wondering about the price of a basic bandsaw box. I would not even think about selling a box that I would not want to keep for myself. I won't even give it away if it not something I am Proud of. A reputation is hard to build, it is harder to improve a reputation than it is to lose one.


----------



## hObOmOnk

Here's a link to a book written by a local guy, Jeff Vollmer

Here's Jeff's website.

Jeff has the skill, reputation and salesmanship to demand premium pricing.


----------



## a1Jim

I really haven't had any experience with band saw prices it would be interesting to know what they go for.


----------



## hObOmOnk

woodkiller asked: *"I was just wondering about the price of a basic bandsaw box."*

Without criteria there is no answer.

I don't think you are going to find a definitive guide to bandsaw box pricing.
There are too many factors to even come up with a range of prices.

If you are a hobbyist and are not concerned about profit or your time, then the price can be set as low as you want.

If you are a professional trying to make a profit then you might find your price point needs to recover material costs plus $50 per hour or more for your efforts.

The last juried craft show that I attended had a sellers fee of $400 and customers were charged $9 just to get in. I didn't see any $5 boxes for sale but $100 boxes were selling.

The last hobby craft show that I visited that had a $20 sellers fee and free admission to the public had several box makers with none that I would but at any price.

Answer on pricing - it depends. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## MrsN

I was at a local craft fair (small town, rural kind of thing) and there were several in the $20-50 range. They were mostly simple designs (things seen in many books) They were fairly common materials (oak, pine, maple) not at all "artistic". I looked at them and thought "I made a more interesting box and gave my 3-year-old", but other people bought them.
I think price really depends on the market you are in and they exact type of box. 
as for the market - Who is going to buy the box and are they going to be at the show you are at. The $100 boxes at Randy's show would not have sold at this one, and the ones I saw wouldn't have sold at his. If you are at the wrong show the price won't matter. (I really wanted to spend $30 at the craft fair I was at, but wouldn't do it on the boxes I saw)
as for the type - cool, artsy boxes (the kind that make you saw wow) cost more then plain functional boxes. People pay for things they want to show off.


----------



## tyskkvinna

MrsN is exactly correct.

It would definitely help to have a reference as to what kind of bandsaw box - since they vary so much.

Also if it helps any the formula I have used for my crafts for ages is such ((cost of materials consumed)+(cost of tool wear/tear/etc, including things like sandpaper, paint, laquer, etc)) X 2+(price I want to make per hour) X (number of hours I put into it)=$retail price

For some things the cost of my raw materials is so tiny it doesn't matter - say, if I found a chunk of wood on the side of the road and used it (which I've done). Other times, it matters a whole lot - I've done watercolour paintings with raw lapis lazuli which costs $$$$. Or if I bought a several hundred dollar slab of fine wood to start with - that has to factor into it.

So the ultimate question is - with your quality of workmanship and needs, how much per hour should you get?

Then, it's a matter of determining what market to sell it in.


----------



## russv

i've made over 500 bandsaw boxes so far and i can tell you one thing. making money at it is next to impossible. i've sold them for as much as $350 but most are in the $75 to $175 range. unlike regular box making, you can't really make them in mass quantity. each one seems to need alot of individual attention to get it to a high quality. alot of my boxes were driven by the wood rather than a particular design. my designs of my boxes have varied widely. there is one guy at etsy.com that i really like his designs. his name is jim jenkins i think. check out his prices and boxes. maybe that will help you some.

russv


----------



## Virgis

Hallo 
I want ask for help. I have my oun netsite, but I cant get orders.
What is wrong with www.medzioideja.lt


> ?


----------



## Virgis

www.medzioideja.lt


----------



## MrsN

Honestly, your site is not in english. I don't buy from sites I have to translate. I also have issues if I have to convert prices back in to dollars to figure out how much it is. If I want a pretty bowl, there is a guy I know two towns over. I don't know if things like that bother people from other areas of the world.


----------



## DrDirt

Take a look at Etsy.com

here is one profile with a range of work from one of the craftsmen.
http://www.etsy.com/shop/jimjenkins510

Lots of neat stuff - but is it selling?? Have no idea

General search of their bandsaw boxes gives everything from 20 - 400 dollars
http://www.etsy.com/search/handmade?search_submit=&q=bandsaw


----------

